# "Devon Horse Sales", Ivybridge. Feedback sought please



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (17 May 2016)

http://www.devonhorsesales.com/home/4591381227

Am looking for my next horse and came across these people. 

Run by someone called "Amber"??

They've got a few horses for sale, based in the Ivybridge/South Brent area I understand.

Any feedback/information/experiences, good or bad, welcomed. 

PM me if prefer. 

TIA


----------



## dixie (19 May 2016)

I've never heard of them and I live pretty close to South Brent.  Perhaps that is a good sign as I haven't heard anything bad?


----------



## webble (19 May 2016)

There is one post about her (Amber Temple Hughes) on dodgy dealers page on facebook from May last year and she seems ok. Are you on there? If not let me know if you want me to pm the details to you


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 May 2016)

webble said:



			There is one post about her (Amber Temple Hughes) on dodgy dealers page on facebook from May last year and she seems ok. Are you on there? If not let me know if you want me to pm the details to you
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this! I will PM you. No am not on that FB page, sounds interesting........


----------



## Pie's mum (22 May 2016)

Very local to me! I've not heard anything bad about her and she seems very honest about the horses she sells from what I've seen on Facebook.


----------



## pip6 (16 April 2021)

Just had very dodgy encounter with ath. Can anyone tell me history of her getting stallion as not registered in her name. Just tried to sell us 2 yr old no passport, no covering cert no microchip supposedly by stallion. Too many lies and things that don't add up. Was asking ridiculous amount for horse too.


----------



## Spotherisk (16 April 2021)

Don’t know her personally but she’s been in this area quite a while.  A former friend bought one or two palominos from her, probably ten years back, I d9nt recall there being any issues.


----------



## Lucky Snowball (9 May 2021)

I have always found Amber to be genuinely fond of her horses. Not bought or sold with her but chatted out riding and seen her out and about.


----------



## neddy man (9 May 2021)

This thread is 5 year old.


----------

